# The Court House, Coventry



## Midland Red (Nov 17, 2009)

"Neighbours are shocked that another landmark Coventry pub could be hit by bulldozers before Christmas.
The old Courthouse Pub, in Blackberry Lane, Courthouse Green, was boarded up earlier this month after it was taken over by property developers the Cassidy Group.
The firm is awaiting permission from the city council to put hoardings round the site before demolishing it before the end of the year.
It would be the second well-known pub to be razed within a matter of a few months after former city centre pub the Hope and Anchor was knocked down last week.
The news also comes after the sudden closure of Tile Hill Social Club in Jardine Crescent, which was boarded up last week.
The owner told the Telegraph it was not financially viable to remain open.
The Courthouse pub was previously owned by Enterprise Inns but had been making a big loss.
Development manager of the Cassidy Group, John Hannon, said: “We hope to demolish the pub by Christmas. 
"The pub is not viable any more and it’s not trading because it wasn’t making money.”
It is not yet clear what will be built on the empty site."
Coventry Telegraph


As I missed both the Hope and Anchor and also The Caludon before they went, I took these of The Court House

http://thiswonderfulland.fotopic.net/c1656825_1.html


----------



## marcel_911 (Nov 19, 2009)

Are they just exterior shots on that link or am I missing something?

The Courthouse is only minutes from me. I've never been in there but if the "characters" hanging about outside were any indication of the sort of person INSIDE I'm glad I kept out 

I think a new dole office on that site would get most use round there.


----------



## Midland Red (Nov 19, 2009)

marcel_911 said:


> Are they just exterior shots on that link or am I missing something?
> 
> The Courthouse is only minutes from me. I've never been in there but if the "characters" hanging about outside were any indication of the sort of person INSIDE I'm glad I kept out
> 
> I think a new dole office on that site would get most use round there.




Just exterior shots


----------



## borntobemild (Nov 19, 2009)

Didn't realise the Peacock and the Greyhound had gone. Both decent pubs in their day. As they are both near Cov Uni you'd have thought they could have survived on student trade.

Never went in the Fletch - looked scary.


----------



## krela (Nov 19, 2009)

Please don't just link to a gallery, that would make your post an advert for your own site.

If you want to post a location report please take the time to put some pictures in it.


----------



## Midland Red (Nov 19, 2009)

krela said:


> Please don't just link to a gallery, that would make your post an advert for your own site.
> 
> If you want to post a location report please take the time to put some pictures in it.



OK - but . . . .

1. I don't know how to load photos onto a thread, and
2. I thought there was a thread about "Your website updates" or something similar

Please help with 1. above

Thanks


----------



## Midland Red (Nov 30, 2009)

Midland Red said:


> OK - but . . . .
> 
> 1. I don't know how to load photos onto a thread, and
> 2. I thought there was a thread about "Your website updates" or something similar
> ...



Could Krela please respond to this (unable to PM)


----------



## krela (Nov 30, 2009)

1) Look in the FAQs forum, there is a thread which clearly states how to do it there.
2) Look in the 'Your website updates' forum.
3) Open your eyes.


----------



## Midland Red (Nov 30, 2009)

krela said:


> 1) Look in the FAQs forum, there is a thread which clearly states how to do it there.
> 2) Look in the 'Your website updates' forum.
> 3) Open your eyes.



1) There is no mention of how to upload from Fotopic - has anyone worked out how to?
2) "Please don't just link to a gallery, that would make your post an advert for your own site" - that's my point, there IS a forum for "advertising your own site" - so, if I can't upload photos from Fotopic, why shouldn't I post a link to them instead?
3) My eyes have been open for 30+ years longer than yours - I didn 't appreciate the offhand response to me friendly (2nd) request for assistance


----------



## krela (Nov 30, 2009)

Midland Red said:


> 1) There is no mention of how to upload from Fotopic - has anyone worked out how to?
> 2) "Please don't just link to a gallery, that would make your post an advert for your own site" - that's my point, there IS a forum for "advertising your own site" - so, if I can't upload photos from Fotopic, why shouldn't I post a link to them instead?
> 3) My eyes have been open for 30+ years longer than yours - I didn 't appreciate the offhand response to me friendly (2nd) request for assistance



Which begs the question why didn't you post it in said forum instead of one where it isn't appropriate then...? 

I have no idea how to embed images from fotopic, I do not have the time nor the inclination to spend my unpaid leisure time researching every option available on the internet. There are instructions for photobucket and flickr and that should suffice.


----------



## Midland Red (Nov 30, 2009)

krela said:


> Which begs the question why didn't you post it in said forum instead of one where it isn't appropriate then...?
> 
> I have no idea how to embed images from fotopic, I do not have the time nor the inclination to spend my unpaid leisure time researching every option available on the internet. There are instructions for photobucket and flickr and that should suffice.



Thank you for your kind assistance - much appreciated


----------



## smileysal (Nov 30, 2009)

Google the info for Fototopic, or make a request on the forum, it's easy enough to do. 

OR, open a free photobucket account. www.photobucket.com and start uploading your pics. 

Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## RichardB (Nov 30, 2009)

If this works you have to go to "source" or "page source" in the View menu.

Scroll down to where it says <div class="photo"> then scroll across to src="http://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=1yzygu&outx=800&quality=70" Copy the photo's url and use the IMG tags to put it in the post.







If it didn't work just ignore me


----------



## Midland Red (Nov 30, 2009)

This appears to have worked, but I don't understand where you were to start with - where's view, source, etc??


----------



## RichardB (Nov 30, 2009)

In Firefox





In Internet Explorer





Then a window will pop up with all the code in it that makes up the web page. 

It's a bit of a faff though, there might be an easier way to do it from Fotopic. It probably would be easier to set up a Photobucket account for posting on forums.


----------



## Midland Red (Dec 1, 2009)

Doh! Didn't have the image bar ticked - now I have
Followed your instructions, found <div class="photo"> but they seemed to omit what to do next
Scroll across to . . . 
Then what? Do I have to copy something from this into the post?
It all looks a bit complicated to me
Thanks for your help
MR


----------



## sj9966 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi,

The easiet way to host pictures is to open a free photobucket account.

The image code is generated automatically and then it is just a case of copying and pasting into your post.

It really is dead simple to do.


----------



## Midland Red (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll have a look at that
Thanks for your help

PS Is your username your OU user name? It looks like it, similar to mine


----------



## sj9966 (Dec 1, 2009)

Midland Red said:


> PS Is your username your OU user name? It looks like it, similar to mine



Sorry but you have lost me there, I am not sure what you are asking.


----------



## Midland Red (Dec 2, 2009)

sj9966 said:


> Sorry but you have lost me there, I am not sure what you are asking.



Obviously not
I did an OU course recently, and was given a log-in to the course which comprised two letters (my initials) and four numbers, and your SJ9966 looks similar


----------

